# 27" IPS LED for PC



## martin.stallone (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey .. my rig is 
Intel Core i7 3770k - 
Intel Original DH77EB
G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3 16 GB(F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL)
ATI Firepro v5800
WD 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD (64 MB Cache)
LG 24X Sata Black DVD -
Corsair TX850M -
NZXT Phantom 
Dell Ultrasharp 23"
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo
APC 600 va
Logitech g300 gaming mouse
Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 Wireless Keyboard (Black)\


I wanted to ask a question that is there any 27" IPS monitor available ? which and of what cost ? 

my current monitor is very good but I want a 27" one. Please suggest.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Jul 3, 2013)

Almost every brand in Display industry is offering a 27" IPS monitor, you haven't mentioned your budget but if I'd be buying a 27" IPS monitor then it'd AOC I2757FH, costs around 19K. Full VFM monitor.
Also let me know if you're planning to sell your current monitor.


----------



## martin.stallone (Jul 4, 2013)

ritwiksondhi said:


> Almost every brand in Display industry is offering a 27" IPS monitor, you haven't mentioned your budget but if I'd be buying a 27" IPS monitor then it'd AOC I2757FH, costs around 19K. Full VFM monitor.
> Also let me know if you're planning to sell your current monitor.



well, I am fine with it. But will it able to give the color contrast and color informations as my current one is giving ?
also Please give your email ID


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

Check the link below
Build your PC - Golchha Computers


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 4, 2013)

If you have an Ultrasharp Dell I doubt you will be able to get the same picture quality on a Monitor for 19/20K but here you go: 
Buy Online Benq 27inch VA Panel Full HD LED Monitor (GW2760HS) in india
Buy Online AOC 27inch Ultra Slim IPS LED Monitor (i2757fh) in india
Both of them are pretty great, but I dont know which one would be better. Perhaps the Benq one(although its a VA and not an IPS panel) cuz the Anandtech comparison b/w this AOC IPS one and another Viewsonic model, they were both equivalent, but in the recent Digit monitor comparison the Benq one was better than the same Viewsonic model.


----------

